# New BIG SCARY SHOW: ScareATorium, Leonard Pickel, Scream Acres Ct, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Big Scary Show – Episode 45 – Frozen New Year

Happy New Year to our accomplices as we bring on yet another haunting year!

Badger starts off our show with his ever informative Deadline News, keeping you informed on the latest in the industry. In the Roundtable of Terror, the (g)hosts talk with Ryan Thierauf of Scream Acres Ct., and Kelly Collins of The Scareatorium, to find out the success of their Christmas themed haunts; the Unknown Scare-Actor braves the fear of the polar vortex that is cryophobia; Storm rants on about something called a “Wee Ji” in a Haunt minute, and the Haunt Rocker brings us more awesome haunting tunes. Badger and the Haunt Rocker also sit down and talk at length with Leonard Pickel of HauntCon fame, if you listen carefully, you might learn something new about HauntCon 2015.

Do you know the answer to this month’s Gruesome Giveaway? Another excellent prize will go out to the lucky winner!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XLV featured music:
The Hellfire Club – Sinister Symphonies
The Dead Are Watching – Shadow Symphony
Darkness Falls – Gathering of Darkness 

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

